# GTA: VIce city per iPhone e iPad



## cris (6 Dicembre 2012)

E' uscito oggi *GTA Vice city*, costo: *4 euro circa*.

Non è un gioco versione "lite", ma è il gioco originale semplicemente adattato aggiungendo i comandi touch 

Link per il *download di Gta* su *App Store* https://itunes.apple.com/it/app/grand-theft-auto-vice-city/id578448682?mt=8


----------



## Degenerate X (6 Dicembre 2012)

Comprato. Dovevo farlo assolutamente.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Dicembre 2012)

Anche per Android


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Dicembre 2012)

Questo è il GTA per eccellenza.


----------



## cris (7 Dicembre 2012)

Il Gta piu bello di sempre


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sul mio Android sicuramente andrà di *****, visto che GTA III pure faceva fatica a partirmi. Comunque un grande omaggio, ad un gioco stupendo.


----------



## DannySa (7 Dicembre 2012)

Preso ieri.


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Dicembre 2012)

Provato un pò stamani. E' lo stesso gioco, pari pari. Pure le missioni con l'ambulanza 

Tra l'altro sul 5 è totalmente fluido. Zero scatti.


----------



## cris (8 Dicembre 2012)

nn vedo l'ora 

appena ho da caricare la visa, metto 4 euro in piu per Tommy


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

non solo è il GTA più bello, ma è anche il gioco più bello


----------

